# Aristocraft Train Engineer Issues



## pappaww9 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have an Aristocraft train engineer walk around system and it has been working fine until this week when I went to run trains. All got connected up properly, but when I pressed the power button, nothing! I noticed that the green light that comes on when there is power, was on steady and would not go off until I removed the batteries. Put batteries back, light out, press button, light on steady. Nothing happened to it from last time, laid it on bench like I always do! Any ideas to what might be happening? ART-5470-01


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I assume that you are referring to the transmitter and not the receiver/base unit.

Does this happen when any switch is pressed, or just one/some? If the latter, or possibly the former, it could be dirty/sticky key contacts. I've used electronics (chemical) spray cleaner to restore operation to swiches that have gotten dirty over time on my transmitters.

If you are in Southern California (Orange County), you are welcome to bring the TE here and we'll take a look at it and try to figure out what's going on.


----------



## pappaww9 (Aug 11, 2016)

I just hooked everything up again to see what might be the issue and it worked fine again! I tried it before hooking up and the light was steady on, removed the battery while I hooked up the power supply, put batteries back in and the light was off and worked fine! it may have been a stuck button, who knows, but nothing was done to it , it was just on the desk while hooking up wires!


----------

